# Eine Frage zu CDex



## Kopernikus (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich muß mich endlich auch einmal mit MP3 auseinander setzen und habe mir dazu
CDex runtergeladen. Hatt auch alles gut geklappt und ich habe die Einstellungen
so gemacht wie sie dort empfohlen wurden.
Die umgewandelte MP3 Datei hatt anschließend eine Größe von doch 6MB, bei einer 
Spieldauer von ca.4 Minuten.
Ich finde das ganz schön groß, oder muß das so sein?
Sollte ich alles so lassen oder muß ich noch was an der Konfiguration ändern.
Danke Thomas


----------



## Batschi (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,
wollt nur sagen das du einfach die Bitrate der MP3s ändern kannst.
dadurch wir auch die größe bestimmt.


----------

